# sig 239



## 9mmsig (Apr 6, 2010)

just got a 239,what do you think of thse..made in 1996 looks like new..ran box ammo no problems..got close to5 in it


----------



## Trooper Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

9mmsig said:


> just got a 239,what do you think of thse..made in 1996 looks like new..ran box ammo no problems..got close to5 in it


"9mmsig"

I also bought an almost new 9mm 239 last summer after a disastrous two months trying out another brand (won't mention the name since a lot of my buddies like this particular brand). The 239 fed flawlessly and was very accurate (like all my Sigs).

Several months ago, I bought another 239, this one a slightly used, two-tone, 40 cal with Hogue grips from a local LEO. I promptly called Sig and ordered the .357 Sig barrel and two .357 Mags (they are different for the single stack 239 models and are the same for the double stack Sigs).

Love the .357 Sig round in this gun.

One of my LEO retired friends, bought his first carry gun in 20 years (a nice compact Glock 40 cal). He really likes the Glock but when he handled my 239/.357 Sig, he said with a grin on his face, "Now that's a gun !!!".

I have several Glocks (19 and 36) and they are great guns. But I really like both my P239s because of what they are (classic, all metal, accurate, and a little heavier than my Glocks but that's what makes them elicit, "Now that's a gun") . 

Good luck with your 239 9mm--Great price also.

I know you will like it.

Trooper Joe


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I just bought a 239 DAK in 40 cal. I am itching for it to arrive. I had a P6, and traded it away like an idiot. I have wanted a 239 for a LONG time. The timing was right & the price was decent. 

I am not really familiar with the 357 version. How substantial of a difference between the 40 & 357 as far as recoil, etc?


----------



## Trooper Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

*My 357 Sig experience*



twodogs said:


> I just bought a 239 DAK in 40 cal. I am itching for it to arrive. I had a P6, and traded it away like an idiot. I have wanted a 239 for a LONG time. The timing was right & the price was decent.
> 
> I am not really familiar with the 357 version. How substantial of a difference between the 40 & 357 as far as recoil, etc?


The recoil, at least with my 239 with Hogue grips, is more mild than the 40 cal. The gun will shoot about 2" lower with the .357 barrel. Talked to "Ray" at Sig and he agreed that most conversions will do so. They recommend changing the front sight one number (either an 8 to a 6 or just the opposite/I don't have the gun in front of me now.)

I was introduced to the .357 Sig round last summer when I bought a surplus Mich. State Police 226 in 40 cal. The Trooper I got it from had purchased the .357 barrel and also gave me about 8 boxes of factory, Speer, HP Defense ammo. Loved that .357 round from the first day I shot it.

Make sure and wear ear protection since it seems noticeably louder than other rounds. Shoots very flat and is a lot of fun to use.

I debated about changing that front sight, but I can always hold a little low if I go back to a 40 cal in this gun (I don't know why I would do that however).

Have fun with you new 239. They are really great.

PS since my last post, I shot my 9mm 239 at a local range. Got about a 1 inch group at 21 feet and was popping cans almost every shot out to about 25 yards.

Trooper Joe


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Trooper! I am chomping at the bit waiting for it. With any luck, I will be shooting on Saturday.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I have one in .357 Sig

I love the gun, but I must admit, I am a TERRIBLE shot with it....I dont understand it. So until I practice with it more, its a safe queen.


----------



## leelewis007 (May 8, 2009)

*239/40 vs 229/40*

Can anyone compare perceived recoil between a 239/40 and a 229/40?
Thanks


----------

